# My new bubs (input and colour/genetic help would be great!)



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,
These are my new bubs  I have 3 litters that were all due around the same time. I would love some genetic help as I'm still learning about the genetics and colour combinations that go with breeding mice.

Litter 1:
Mother is one at the top. She has pink eyes and is light fawn in colour? Colour help would be great  She has short rex coat.









Father is my long haired curly coat stud muffin. He is all black with a small white spot on his stomach.









And the Bubs 









from the looks of it I have 2 x grey with white patches, 1 either short or long coat and the other going to be a long coated rex. 2 x fawn (?) coats both going to be long coated rex and 3 x black with white belly patches, 2 short or long coat and the other going to be a long coated rex.

Litter 2:
Mother is one at the bottom. Ginger and white long coat









Father is same as litter 1

And the bubs 









in this litter I have 3 x ginger and white long hairs, 1 ginger long haired rex, and one brindle long haired rex

Litter 3:
Mother is a ginger brindle









Father is a white brindle









And these are the bubs 









I'm not sure what to make of these ones, 1 has brindle on the white, but the others are all white. Is there a possibility that they will brindle up? Or will they stay white?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your underbrindled snow brindles may brindle up, as most brindles seem to get darker as they go. However, they could be unmarked brindles (being all yellow, except diluted to white), or your brindles might not be Avy/Avy, and Avy/a, instead, giving you some non-brindled mice.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

As Maggie said, A^vy/a parents (thus making a/a, non-brindled offspring possible) or undermarked babies are both possible. Are they all black eyed?

Undermarked brindle is probably more likely judging by the color (unless they are pink eye) as the stripes of a brindle are the c-dilute color...i.e. a beige brindle has beige stripes on a further diluted base. If they are pink eyed white then you probably c/c and if they are c/c you would not see stripes even if they were brindle.


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for replying  I'm very new to the genetic side of breeding mice. So making it a bit simpler for me as I learn, would it be the same as having the recessive gene being 'a' (not brindle) and dominant gene being 'A' (brindle). Am I to presume that both mother and father brindle have the gene combination of Ab, thus an aa baby being an unmarked brindle? And would it then be fair to say that the ginger and white female that was bred to the black, must have been Aa, as she produced a brindle, but the father had a recessive gene of the other colours allowing the brindle to occur in one of the offspring? It's been a long time since I did cattle genetics in uni, and I'm not sure if they correlate to mice genetics...

Also babies haven't opened their eyes yet, but I will keep posted on them


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Mouse genetics can be confusing but I found it was easier to start with a good basic overview before getting into the specifics. That way things make more sense. An excellent introduction by Cait McKeown is here: http://www.fancymice.info/genetics.htm
If you read through it then follow the link at the end to the Finnmouse site, you'll get HEAPS of info.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i think you may have a curly sable in the second litter  top look like doves and blacks


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Aquila, litter 3 appears to have c-dilutes at work. Your "white" brindle (snow tiger brindle) is probably c^e/c^ch, and from the looks of the babies, the mother must carry c or c^e because they look very light c-diluted. Without the presence of c-dilutes, if both parents were A^vy/a, you'd get 75% orange brindles (tiger brindles) and 25% black mice. If one or both were A^vy/A^vy, all babies would be brindles. WITH c-dilutes, and with the mother being C/*, only half the litter should have been that very light color. Were there other babies in this litter? What colors are they?

Brindle stripes often don't grow in fully until after two weeks, so you may be seeing more now than you did earlier. On the other hand, a lot of the color flecks I am seeing appear to be orangey. What color do they appear to you? If they are orangey, then these mice are also splashed, particularly the one on the far right and the one on the far left.

I am dealing with all these genes as I work towards a tricolor brindle with orange brindle patches, beige brindle patches, and white patches, and I see a lot of these things in the "dead ends" I reach along the way.

Please feel free to PM me for my email address if you would like to have me as your brindle genetics breeding partner. I correspond with quite a few people who are breeding brindles. It's fun! And I learn things, too.


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Mrs Beach 
There were only 4 bubs in this litter, I'm starting to see some more faint (very very faint) brindling coming through on the others. They aren't white either, its hard to explain, more of a dirty white I guess. Definately no orange though  brindle markings are grey. How does this affect the genetics that you have posted? I will try to take some more photos tomorrow in the daylight to try and show off their exact colouring. Also, all babies have black eyes.

I'm very happy with the long haired rex brindle as well, looking forwards to using that guy in my future breeding plans 

I'm a newbie with this so I would love some help  ill send you a pm tonight


----------



## Aquila5 (Apr 12, 2012)

new updated photos of the bubs

Litter 1: 
bubs still have weird colouring. I have one that is definate brindle, but the others not to sure what they are doing. One is very white, the others have dirty white areas that may still turn into brindling










Litter 2:
2 long haired rex in this litter. One brindle and the other plain ginger. Rest are ginger and white long hairs










Litter 3:
2 long hairs, one black and the other grey and white. The rest are going to be long haired rex


----------

